# Koi wächst nicht



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Frühjahr drei Kois zugelegt Ca. 12 cm.
Wärend zwei der Kois inzwischen gut ihre 25 cm haben, ist dieser Koi immer noch 12 cm. Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

es gibt koi mit wachstumspotenzial und welche mit einen wachstumspotenzial gegen null.
dafür kannst du dir aba meist sicher sein das das farbkleid ich nicht groß verändern wird.


gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank, hatte schon befürchtet er wäre getarnter Shubukin.

Grüße Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Sobald Du die zwei "Barteln" an der Schnauze erkennen kannst kannst Du Dir sicher sein einen Koi bzw. Karpfen zu haben 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 


sieht ganz schön unterernährt aus. 

Hat der kleine ein Problem mit der Nahrungsaufnahme? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

etwas ründlicher könnte er schon sein, das stimmt. denke aba auf dem foto hat er die kiemen gerade auf, oder ?!?

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

hi

ein bonsai-koi  
ich hatte einen der ist in 5 jahre nicht gewachsen nur dick ist der geworden  
habe ich im frühjahr abgegeben.
die farbe hat er aber immer behalten--da gab es keine änderungen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

also, von der Musterung her würde er mir schon gefallen 

mal sehen ob er noch wächst, hoffen wir mal, ändern kann man da eh nicht viel...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Er ist eigentlich von der Figur her normal. Das sieht jetzt auf dem Foto nur etwas merkwürdig aus.
Grüße Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo

auch bei mir ist ein Platinum der nicht wachsen will :? 
Er ist seit 2 Jahren vieleicht 2 Zentimeter gewachsen. Er frisst normal sieht auch nicht Krank aus oder so. Er will nur nicht wachsen.
Hoffe die Teich Vergrößerung regt ihn zum wachsen an.
Wenn nicht es muss auch Kleine geben.

Jürgen


----------

